# are mites "contagious"?



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry if this is a ridiculous question. I'm trying to convince someone that their hedgehog has mites. The reason she doesn't think it does is because her dog didn't get them so the hedgehog can't possibly have them. 

Is that a valid argument? Are the mites contagious like that? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think they are only contagious between other hedgehogs and haven't ever heard of another animal or person getting mites from them. Revolution can be used as a preventative. Recently I was wondering if my hedgie had them, since it was questionable to me we went to the vets and got a kittens tube that was enough to use for all his doses, it cost me around $18 and even though that is expensive for a small tube the peace of mind that my hedgie isn't being irritated is priceless. 

That's great that you are looking out for the little guys well being and I hope she listens to you


----------



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

Found this on http://www.swanimalhosiptal.net

More specifically: http://www.swanimalhospital.net/html/infosheets/hedgehoginfo.html

Mites:
These are common skin parasites but often produce no symptoms until the mite population grows large. Mites are microscopic, and when numerous cause itching, flaking, and quill loss. Severe cases may develop scabs or sores due to intense scratching and biting at the skin. Mites respond to treatment with ivermectin (oral or injectable) weekly for 6-8 weeks. Lyme sulfur dip may help when applied once or twice weekly for 6-8 weeks but is more labor- intensive and must be applied thoroughly. Cleaning the cage weekly when treating the mites may help reduce reinfestation, but long term environmental treatment is unnecessary as the parasites die if they are off their host for long. *These parasites are species specific but highly contagious between hedgehogs; use caution when introducing new pets to an existing group.
*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the type of mite. Most mites are species specific, others can spread from animal to animal. I know this for a fact because one of my babies went to a household and the baby ended up getting ear mites that were the same as the dog had.


----------

